# Probleme bei aktivierung von der  3d-Beschleunigung



## Paink (7. November 2004)

Guten tag,
ich bin neu in der großen Welt von Linux  
und bin auch sofort auf mein erstes Problem gestoßen, das da wäre das ich die 3d-beschleunigung  nicht aktivieren kann, denn dort sagt er mir:

Die installierte Grafikkarte kann nicht  für hardware d/openGL benutzt werden

Zuvor habe ich im internet nen bischen gegooglet und dos bin ich dann auch hier hin gekommen,habe hier jedoch nur einen Thread dazu gefunden, der mir aber auch nicht wirklich weiter geholfen hat. ES wäre Nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet

System:
Asus K8V
AMD Athlon  64 3000+
Radeon  9700 pro
512 MB Ram NoName 

Bereits installiert:
Xree86
Ati Treiber (latest)


----------



## RedWing (7. November 2004)

Hi,
was hast du für eine Distribution?

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Paink (7. November 2004)

Sorry hatte vorher keine Zeit
Ich habe suse linux 9.2


----------



## Daniel Toplak (7. November 2004)

Die Kernelsourcen zu deinem passenden Kernel installieren, bei ATI den aktuellsten Linux Treiber runterladen und das Kernelmodul bauen lassen.
Danach deinen X-Server neu konfigurieren.
P.S. das steht alles recht gut in der Readme bei dem ATI Treiber drin.

Gruß Homer


----------



## Paink (7. November 2004)

Sorry aber wo finde ich die Kernelresourcen?
 und wie lass ich den Kernel bauen?
 Und wie konfigurier ich X- windows 
 denn ich hatte schon mal das Howto von Ati versucht aber leider hats nihct geklappt


----------



## Daniel Toplak (8. November 2004)

Die Kernelsourcen MÜSSEN auf jeden Fall zu deinem installieren Kernel passen. Wenn du einen Standardkernel benutzt, dann sind die dazugehörigen Sourcen auf der SuSE CD auch drauf. 
Den Kernel musst du nicht neu übersetzten, sondern nur das Treibermodul bauen lassen. Dazu benötigst du natürlich auch die installieren make-Tools (automake, make) und einen compiler (gcc) sollte ebenfalls auf den CD's drauf sein.
Der Rest ist wie gesagt im Readme file von ATI beschrieben.

Gruß Homer


----------



## Paink (8. November 2004)

ES tut mir leid aber ich habe alles gemacht was im Tutorial steht oder readme datei hat auch alles gefunzt aber trotzdem geht das nicht wenn ich den befehl "fglrxinfo" zeigt er mir immer noch das falsche an
warum bloß?


----------



## Daniel Toplak (8. November 2004)

Konnte der Treiber Fehler frei gebaut werden?
Wird er auch geladen? Also beim Start vom X-Server?
Logfile des X-Servers mal prüfen, ob da was drinsteht, was auf ein Problem hindeuten könnte.

Gruß Homer


----------



## Kleini (8. November 2004)

Hallöle!

SuSE und Hardware 3D bei ATI-Karten. Das wird wohl immer ein Problem bleiben. SuSE 9.2 verwendet, soweit ich weiß, jetzt Xorg 6.8.1. Dazu gibt es, glaube ich, keine offiziellen Ati-Treiber. Man kann es aber trotzdem mal probieren, die fglrx-Treiber (also die von der Ati-Homepage) zu installieren (wie schon erwähnt, siehe README). Dann gibt man in der /etc/X11/XF86Config (oder Xorg.conf - bin mir da nicht sicher, da manchmal die Xorg.conf nur eine Verknüpfung auf die XF86Config ist) bei Section Module ein Load "dri" hinzu und in der Section Devices, ersetzt man bei Driver "radeon" mit "fglrx". Bevor du diese Datei editierst, solltest du sie dir noch mal irgendwo hinkopieren, damit du, falls dein X-Server nicht mehr startet, sie einfach zurückkopieren kannst. Selbst unter XFree hatte ich mit den Ati-Treibern immer Probleme, weil die sich mit meiner TV-Karte beißen (sobald ich unter Linux fernsehen wollte, schaltete sich die Grafikkarte einfach ab, sowohl SuSE 9.1, als auch Mandrake 10.0). Solltest du nicht unbedingt Hardware-3D benötigen, dann lass es lieber. Trotzdem viel Erfolg.

MfG Kleini


----------



## Daniel Toplak (8. November 2004)

Also das stimmt natürlich was du da sagst, aber das liegt leider an ATI, weil die keine Lust haben "vernünftige" Treiber für Linux zu entwickeln.
Allerdings wenn man sich die Mühe macht (und es kann wirklich eine Mühe sein) dann kann man die durchaus auch in Verbindung mit Xorg zu laufen bringen.
Ich selbst hab eine Radeon 9600 pro unter Fedora Core 2 (mit einem Kernel 2.6.6 als Standardkernel) mit 3D Beschleunigung laufen.
Also wenn du es wirklich möchtest, dann kann man es auch hinbringen, allerdings ist das nicht unbedingt für einen absoluten Linuxanfänger gedacht.

Gruß Homer


----------



## meilon (8. November 2004)

Ich selber habe es 3 mal versucht, SuSE Linux und meine Radeon 9500Pro zusammenzubringen - ich habe es nie hinbekommen und bin daher immer zu WIndows zurück. Jetzt meine Frage: Welche Distribution erleichtert es mir am meisten, 3D-Beschleunigung zu nutzten, bzw, meine ATI-Karte richtig zu installieren? Welcher Kernel sollte es mindestens sein?

Und noch ne Frage nebenbei: Kann ich unter Linux auch VisualBasic 6 Programme schreiben und kompilieren (keine DX-Anwendungen)? Geht das mit Wine?

mfg


----------



## Kleini (9. November 2004)

Hallo nochmal!

@Oberst Klink: Also eine wirklich gute Distribution gibt es dahingehend wohl eher weniger, da alle nun mal auf die Ati-Treiber, bzw. die XFree oder Xorg internen Treiber zurückgreifen. Die X-Treiber bringen leider nicht die volle Leistung und Ati tut sich offenbar ziemlich schwer ordentliche Treiber hinzubekommen. Ich selbst nutze SuSE 9.1 und Mandrake 10.0 (allerdings mit Kernel 2.6.8) und habe eine Radeon 9200. Mit der SuSE war es ein ziemliches Getue die Grafikkarte zu konfigurieren, Mandrake hat das bei der Installation fast von selbst erledigt. Allerdings funktioniert der Mandrake-Treiber (ist prinzipiell XFree 4.3) auch nicht direkt, soll heißen, dass Spiele zwar Hardware-3D erkennen, jedoch alles über Mesa läuft. Für Tuxracer und Quake reichts, für mehr leider nicht. Mit den Ati-Treibern hatte ich weder bei SuSE, noch bei Mandrake wirklich Erfolg. Ich hatte sie zwar am Laufen, allerdings ging meine TV-Karte nicht mehr und da ich lieber fernsehe, als spiele, hab ich's dann doch gelassen.

@Homer: Da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu. Wie gesagt, mit Xorg hab ich noch nicht die Erfahrung (ich kompiliere gerade) und mal schauen, wie weit ich damit dann komme.

MfG Kleini


----------



## Paink (9. November 2004)

Ich glaub ich hab nen problem entdeckt, wenn ich bei Systemupdate gucke steht fglrx(Xfree86 Treiber) mit einem schloss, denn die lassen sich icht installieren?
kann mir jemand sagen ob es darna liegt?
und wenn ja wie änder ich das?


----------



## Kleini (9. November 2004)

Das Schloss ist, glaube ich, normal. Du kannst den Treiber über Yast nicht updaten, installiert ist er aber. Wenn du darauf klickst, kannst du den Treiber nur löschen.


----------



## Paink (10. November 2004)

Ich sag euch jetzt mal wie weit ich bin ich habe jetzt die ati treiber installiert, diesmla aber aber auf den Weg über den text Modus klappt alles gut jedoch kann ich immer noch nicht die 3d-beschleunigung aktivieren könnte dies vll mit dem Kernel zusammehängen da er mir manchmal anzeigt das ein problem zwischen einem Porg und dem Kernel vorliegt und ich soll den Kernel downgraden!


----------



## Kleini (10. November 2004)

Hallo nochmal!

Hast du dir diesen Link mal angesehen? Vielleicht hilft er ja. Ist zwar für 9.1, sollte/könnte für 9.2 aber prinzipiell genauso funktionieren.

http://www.linux-club.de/viewtopic.php?t=15733&sid=d09f6b643b2e20cacd19be34e76cf110

MfG Kleini


----------



## Paink (10. November 2004)

leider  es nicht aber ich will es mal mit aktuellsten Treiber ausprobieren hab aber ein problem, wo kriege ich die km_.....rpm datei her vom neusten Treiber und welchen soll ich nehmen den
4.1.0
4.2.0
4.3.0


----------



## Kleini (10. November 2004)

Wenn du dem Link folgst, gibt es irgendwo einen weiteren Link auf den SuSE-FTP-Server. Dort liegen die beiden Dateien, die du brauchst. Ansonsten 4.3.


----------



## Paink (10. November 2004)

Nee mit den Treibern hab ich er versucht, deswegen will ich jetzt die neusetn von ati nehmen mir fehlt aber die km_....rpm datei!


----------

